# New to wine making



## mjohn (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


I am new to wine making. In fact, I have not even finished my first gallon. I have a book but it seems to be leaving many things out. First,I will tellyou a little about what I have done so far.The first thingI didis bought a kit on the Internet that said it had everythingI needed to make wine.This kit includedTwo one galloncarboys, one primary fermentation bucket, a plug, an air lock, a siphoning tube, a mesh bag,Campden Tablets,Yeast Nutrient, Pectic Enxyme, Acid Blend, Sodium Matabisulfite, Grape Tannin,all purpose yeast anda instruction book. After Reading the book, I realizedIhad to have aHydrometer. I decided to startwith fruit winesbecausethe booksays they are easierand cheaper. Istarted withraspberry.Well, therecipes inthe book didnn't say to put waterin the recipe (well it does just in very small print at the bottom of the page) about two days afterIadded the yeast, I found my mistake and added the water. To make along story short it went bad.







NowI have started an Apple wine and it seems to be coming along nicely.I am getting ready to start another andIhave a fewquestions.


1) I see people here boiling the water and adding sugar. Notjust adding sugar to cold water, is this what Ishould do?


2)ShouldI get an Acid test kit?


3)How long shouldI wait before bottling my apple wine (the Fermentation has stopped it’s been like three months).


Thanks for all the help you can give







.


----------



## masta (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome and I would suggest you take some time and read through these articles as they should answer some questions you have and make the whole process clearer:


http://www.finevinewines.com/Wine-Kit-Articles.htm


http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Wine-Making-Tutorial.htm


If you add sugar to cold water you run the risk of not getting it to dissolve properly.


Having a acid test kit will help you target a starting point for making fruit wines. It is not needed when making wine from kits as any adjusting is done for you.


When to bottle your wine is determined by when the wine is completely fermented, stabilized and clear.


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 15, 2006)

First off, welcome to the forum and to the wonderful world of winemaking. 





Don't worry about your first wine-mishap. You've got apple on the way!


I agree with what masta says, but I also suggest you go to www.mywinerecipes.com to get some more ideas. If you search for "apple" in the ingredients list, I am sure there are some recipes that pop up.






I would at least use luke-warm water. Like masta said, it dissolves easier, but there's nothing wrong with cold water either. Boiling gets out other impurities that water may have, and serves that purpose as well.




> 2)ShouldI get an Acid test kit?




<?:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O>Honestly? I wouldn't at this stage of the game. You can, but you could also build a 500 horse-power engine in a 16 year old's car.






I say wait with the acid test kit if you will be following recipes to the tee. Usually everything is pretty balanced in recipes, and you don't have to worry much about it until you start tweaking them yourself.</O>




> 3)How long shouldI wait before bottling my apple wine (the Fermentation has stopped it’s been like three months).




Well, that's where the hydrometer is handy. Once the hydrometer hits 0.990 and stays there for a week or two, you can say pretty much it's finished. You need to degas (Shake the wine, but be careful when you do this) - i.e. get the CO2 the yeast pooped out. The rate of fermentation is dependent on temperature. 3 month in 60*F temps compared to 3 months in 75*F temps are quite different and the former might not be finished, but the latter may be. My suggestion is: get a hydrometer. If it's at 0.990 now, shake the gallon jug. If there is "pearling" or tiny bubbles going up the side of the jug, you've got CO2. Bring your wine into a warmer (75ish) area, and let it sit overnight. Shake it again and again until you're satisfied the bubbles aren't there anymore. 





Then I'd say, it's time to bottle.



Sounds like a great wine, we love pictures on this forum, and practically can taste it all as well.


Welcome again!





Martina


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome Mjohn! Hope you have a successful batch of apple wine going there. Too bad about the 1st batch.



Have you been racking the apple wine? How much sediment do you have in your carboy? Looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## pkcook (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome Mjohn,


Sounds like you are on your way. The two pieces of advice I'll give are: clean and sanitize everything that touches your wine, and don't rush it (most wine will clear completely given enough time, and most wine will improve with time). 


This message board is filled with valuable information. Don't be afraid to ask questions.


Again, welcome,


Pat


----------



## Angell Wine (Feb 16, 2006)

Just have fun with it. Drink early. Drink it late. Drink it when it's at it's peak. Give it away, Keep it for you're self if it is good. Just Do It &amp; get her Done. *Edited by: Angell Wine *


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't have much to add, but you can TRUST all the info you've received thus far -- the folks on this forum are just top notch!


----------



## geocorn (Feb 16, 2006)

I include a hydrometer in EVERY wine starter kit I sell. How can you make a sound wine without one?


----------



## mjohn (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for all the help. I have been doing a lot of reading and plan to try my hand at the raspberry again this weekend.<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


I do have a hydrometerand have tested the apple every time I have racked it. It reads a .990 and has the last two times I have racked. As for sediment there is very very little.Infact, you can'tsee it unless you look veryvery close.I am tryingto get picfor you all to see. (Some day I will get up with the times) Thanks foreveryone's help









Looking forward to new hobby 


Michael


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome Micheal....
As for Raspberry Wine...it is one of our favorites....one thing I have learned is to NOT put the seeds in the fermenting bucket, they are said to be bitter.Freeze your berries, sprinkle with a small amount of sugar and place them in a straining bag, pour hot water over the bag and squeeze till the seeds are dry....then dicard the pulp.Or extract your juice as best you can.
I have posted a few recipes for Raspberry Wine on the FineVineWines recipe WebSite 

*****************************

We especially like the recipe with the apple juice added to the raspberry juice....There are many other recipes that others from this great Forum have submitted.....going to be a busy summer with all that inspiration.
Good luck in your ventures




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## OldWino1 (Feb 18, 2006)

Those kits are pretty good for newbies. Try a real wine you like and follow the instructions. PS Dont rush if its 6 weeks instead of 4 who cares. its whats in the bottle that counts.


----------



## mjohn (Feb 24, 2006)

I've stated a new wine. I changed my mind and started a coffee wine, but it doesn’t seem to be starting very well. It has been three days and the SG is still 1.090. That’s where I started. The temp is about 72 as far as I can tell it should be making its magic. But is doesn’t seem to be



any ideas thanks Michael<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

P.S I took a couple of pics the first iscoffee the and the second is the apple. Sorry they are not very good; I took them with my phone.


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 24, 2006)

Hehe! The coffee wine looks like there's steam on top!



Those are pretty good pictures for having used a phone. I'm so confused these days! Pictures from phones. Wait! They told us back in the 60s that some day we'd all have picture phones! They were right!



*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Feb 24, 2006)

Michael - It would be very helpful to know what your recipe is and what 
you did step by step at the beginning.


----------



## mjohn (Feb 24, 2006)

This is the recipe I used all I have done is what is said.



<TABLE =table cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="90%" align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>


Makes one gallon.


Ingredients:
<TABLE =table cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD>5 Tbs Instant Coffee</TD>
<TD>7 pints Water</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>3 Lb. Honey (or Sugar)</TD>
<TD>3 tsp. Acid Blend</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>1 Campden Tablet, crushed</TD>
<TD>3/4 tsp. Yeast Energizer</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>1 pkg. Sherry Yeast</TD>
<TD></TD></TR></T></TABLE>


Directions:


<LI>Pour instant Coffee and honey (or sugar) into primary fermenter. 
<LI>Pour water (hot) into primary fermenter and stir thouroughly. 
<LI>Add remaining ingredients, except yeast. Stir well. 
<LI>Cover primary fermenter. 
<LI>Wait 24 hours, then add yeast and re-cover primary fermenter. 
<LI>Stir daily and check S.G.. 
<LI>When S.G. reaches 1.040 (usually 3-5 days), strain juice from bag. Then syphon juice into glass container and attach airlock. 
<LI>When S.G. reaches 1.000 (usually about 3 weeks), fermentation is complete. Syphon juice off sediment into clean glass container. Re-attach airlock. 
<LI>To aid in clearing, syphon again in 2 months and again, if necessary, before bottling. 
<LI>Allow the wine to age. </LI>


the only other thing I have done is keep it a 72. oh, i used honey. </TD></TR></T></TABLE>




<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=20 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=bottom bgColor=#0033cc>
<DIV align=center>Web site design by Fine Vine Wines, LLC. Copyright 2003-2005</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## mjohn (Feb 25, 2006)

Well it's been a whole week and still no change.<?amespace prefix = v ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-com:vml" />



</vape>Should I cut my losses and move on? I only have $6 in it so it's not a big deal. Still, I would like to save it if I can. Michael
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


</vmage></vape>


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Feb 25, 2006)

Michael - hate to see your question go unanswered, so I'll take a stab at 
it.

I don't know just what your Sherry yeast was, but apparently it never took 
off. This is the classic time to repitch a new yeast using a yeast starter. 
You may want to try a different type, one known for vigorous 
fermentation and that can handle the honey. Two you can use are Lalvin's 
EC-1118 and Red Star's Premier Cuvee. Perhaps another problem is that 
there is very little by way of nutrient material in the must and some yeast 
nutrient needs to be added. Stir in 1 1/2 tsp. yeast nutrient (not 
energizer) and give the must a vigorous stir to whip some oxygen in.

Rehydrate the yeast in 1/2 cup warm water in a bigger bowl, let it sit for 
30 minutes and then add 1/2 cup of your must to the starter. Keep it 
warm, wait for 3-4 hours, check for fermentation activity and if active, 
add another 1/4 to 1/2 cup of the must. Let it sit again for the same time 
and if activity is strong, gently pour it over the top of your main batch of 
must. Splash it off a spoon so the starter stays on top.

Hopefully this will get things going. Please let us know what happens.


----------



## mjohn (Feb 28, 2006)

What a great sight, like a sunset while drinking wine. 
Thankyou for the help bilbo. It worked great as you can see.




*Edited by: mjohn *


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Feb 28, 2006)

That's great news Michael!





Now, if only it will continue cooperating and ferment to dryness in good 
time. Keep it above 70 degrees. If it looks like it is pooping out, gently stir in 
a little more yeast nutrient. The coffee powder probably doesn't offer much 
by itself. Please keep us posted.


----------



## masta (Feb 28, 2006)

Way to go Bill....nice work!!!!






Keep us updated on this one Michael...sounds interesting!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2006)

hehehe







I've made coffee wine the same way. It's a wine that's been aging 3 years. Wasn't my cup of.... tea? coffee??


----------



## pkcook (Mar 1, 2006)

Somehow coffee wine doesn't make my pallet pucker



, but keep us posted on the progress just the same



. Glad to see the coffee must coming to life!


----------



## mjohn (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, it's been going great.



I racked it to my secondary fermentation carboy today.I've got a pic here for you of the coffee wine in it's carboy. 








I think I have a problem; I find myself thinking of wine making all the time. I can't get it out of my head. As I walk through the store everything I see I wonder if it would make good wine. I 'm reading books about wine making. I 'm going to mylocal winery and asking the winemaker questions. I even have planned a wine tasting trip ot the finger lakesnextweekend (I can't wait).I think I may be very sick.



So, I am going to need you all to lean on tohelp me with my sickness.I am thinking of makingone of those kits. Eachkit Ihave looked at saysit makes 30 750ml bottles of wine.Does this mean I need a 6-gallon carboy? I already have a 5-gallon can I get away with this one? If not, the only thing to do is to make a different wine in the 5-gallon carboy. Darn. As soon as I am done here I am going to start a peach wine andI will post some pics for you to see. Thanks for your help <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><O></O>


Michael <O></O>


*Edited by: mjohn *


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes you will need a 6 gal. carboy for just about all kits except for the sweet or ice wine kits they are 3 gal..


----------



## Bert (Mar 5, 2006)

Michael


I think you have the wine making disease. The only cure I know is to get more carboys [of different sizes] andmake more wine..


I think I have 28 carboys now..& nbsp;


----------



## mjohn (Mar 5, 2006)

here is the start of the peach wine. I have seven days to find my next wine.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 5, 2006)

I think i would smush them peachies up really good. Looks yummy !!!


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Mar 5, 2006)

Michael - Yes, squash the fruit inside your strainer bag for sure. Tell us a 
little about your recipe for this batch too! It is good to have you on the 
forum sharing your wine-making adventures.





Bill


----------



## mjohn (Mar 5, 2006)

I guess you can't see form the pic, but it I did mash up the peachs and plan to do some more mashing when I add the yeast. Bill thank you, I love it here.



I readall the posting everyday. I don't say much on other topics because... well,I don'tknow much yet. I got the recipe from a webcite MedPretzlgave me www.mywinerecipes.comhere it is 
<TABLE cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=5 width=500>
<T>
<TR align=middle>
<TD width=125><B =a>Category[/B]
Fruit</TD>
<TD width=101><B =a>Color[/B]
White</TD>
<TD width=91><B =a>Measurement[/B]
US</TD>
<TD width=202><B =a>Vintner[/B]
geocorn</TD></TR></T></TABLE>

<B =a>Yield:[/B] 1 gallon 

<B =a>Ingredients:[/B] 7 US pints Water, 1.5 Teaspoons Acid, 1 Teaspoons Pectic enzyme, 1/2 Teaspoons Energizer, 1 Campden tablets, 1/4 Teaspoons Tannin, 2 Pounds Sugar, 2.5 Pounds Peaches 

<B =a>Methods:[/B] Keep your acid tester and hydrometer handy. As with all wild fruit the sugar and acid content varies greatly from year to year and even from one location to another. The recipe above is a general recipe to use which you may have to adjust. Directions: Wash peaches, remove stones and any brown patches, and weigh out correct amount. Mash and strain out juice in primary fermenter. Keep all pulp in nylon straining bag, tie top and place in primary. Stir in all other ingredients except yeast. Cover primary fermenter. After 24 hours, add yeast. Cover primary fermenter. Stir daily , check S.G. and press pulp in bag lightly to help extract juice. When ferment reaches S.G. 1.040 (usually 3-5 days), strain juice lightly from bag. Then syphon wine off into glass jug secondary. When S.G. reaches 1.000 (usually about 3 weeks), fermentation is complete. Syphon juice off sediment into clean glass container. Re-attach airlock. Syphon again in two months and again, if necessary, before bottling. Allow the wine to age. 





<B =a>Yeast:[/B] Red Star Premier Curvee
<DIV align=center>
<CENTER>
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=5 width=500>
<T>
<TR align=middle>
<TD width="33%"><B =a>SG_start:[/B] 1.080</TD>
<TD width="33%"><B =a>SG_end:[/B] 0.990</TD>
<TD width="34%"><B =a>Abv:[/B] 12.2</TD></TR></T></TABLE></CENTER>


I also starteda rum pot from Georges recipe today too. I've never hadanything like it.



I hope it's good. MaybeIwill post a pic. Waldo I love your pic.



I would love to do something like that, but I have no idea how. Michael


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 5, 2006)

mjohn, It's only a sickness if you admit to it. WARNING! If you admit to having a problem the next step is to want to change. NEVER admit to having a problem! This is fine! It keeps you out of the bars! Everyone always knows where to find you. You're at home with your babies! And yes! Go get some 6-gallon carboys! Buy 3 of them. Then you can have 2 batches of 6 gallon going at all times. 


Waldo and the others are right, be sure you mush your fruits. Sometimes freezing first is a big help to extract all the juice you can from your fruits. Even overnight will make a big difference for you. 


I'm looking for the perfect container for the summer Rumtopf this year. I may actually own one but will have to run some tests with some cheesecloth first. It's a hand made pot and I'm just not sure of it. I'm assuming that I need smooth edges to keep those pesky fruitflies out.






And remember, ADMIT nothing! You don't have a problem! No addictions here!


----------



## Harry (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi There Michael


Welcome to the very addicting hobby of wine making,I make 6 gallon batches 1 five gallon and 1 one gallon, The one gallon is for toping off tasteing &amp; testing(mostly tasteing lol).I do the same as when i go to the Grocery Store i look for things to ferment. I started with 1-5 gallon and 1- 1 gallon carboys last April,Now i have 6 5gallon and 6 1 gallon Carboys. Good luck making wine






Harry


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 5, 2006)

And by the way, I HATE shopping with Bert. I'm the regular errand runner and he's the hobbyest errand runner. He wants to look at everything and imagine wine from everything.


Did anyone else notice it's always the men who see things in the store a potential wines and it's the women who want to go in, get what needs to be got, and git out again?


----------



## peterCooper (Mar 6, 2006)

No I didn't. I thought the women were the ones that always wanted to go 
shopping. Outside of the grocery store to look for things to make wine out 
of, and Best Buy I personally don't see any point in shopping for anything. 
Best Buy does have its downside. You can't make wine out of electronics!


----------



## pkcook (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Michael,


Welcome, welcome, welcome. You will find people here with all the experience you need to helpwithyour wine making . Don't be afraid to askquestions. 


Wine making is very addictive. I find myself in the produce isles of grocery stores more now than ever in my life, as well as the local fruit stands



. "Wonder if those jalapenos would make good wine, or maybe those red plums?" No fruit or veggy is safe around me anymore



.*Edited by: pkcook *


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 6, 2006)

PWP!


Of COURSE Bert would do all thatRESEARCH for _YOU!_ You are the _PRINCESS!_


Bless his heart...he is just doing that sort of mindless scut work, figuring out what might work (ferment) and what might not, what new gadget that could HELP YOU out...to allow YOU to maintain your "_PRINCESS"_status! 


Obviously he knows _YOU_ are not only the bearer of the tiara, but the brains of the outfit,and that he'd only make a mistake if you had him run the errands -- buy that 8 oz package instead of the 16 oz -- the half-gallon, instead of the gallon -- the single instead of the economy pack -- I'm sure he knows that kind of error would only cause _YOU_ worry, concern or consternation. 


In a sense, what a prince HE is -- thoughtful...considerate...sensitive... I'm sure THAT's what drives him to spend those long hours doing these choresfor you, so you can get in and "get out" quickly with the really IMPORTANT stuff. ...what a guy....


_You are SOOOO lucky!_








By the way, Michael -- welcome. As you can see, you can TRUST the info on this site!


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 6, 2006)

Well! I feel so ashamed of my non-seeing princess self and will have to banish myself to my suite of rooms for a while for a little princess think!



So glad to have an advisor out there who is looking out for me!



Not only is Montana Big Sky country, I think it's also Big Shovel Country! Well done!



Looks like Poor Bert has a new champion for his cause.


----------



## geocorn (Mar 6, 2006)

I didn't think a princess would know what a shovel is, much less what it could be used


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey...us Minnesota gals know which end of a shovel is the business end!!!! Even the Princess probably scrapes the ice off her own windsheild...


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 6, 2006)

Only when she can't get someone else to do it for her...


----------



## Bert (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank You OilnH2O :


Thank you, you really make me sound as good as I am...But really just trying to make it all work...but you can dish it out like that all you want...


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 6, 2006)

Wha...!!!


You mean ...that's not an _ANGEL_ up there on the left, next to your name??? _(I guess I'll have to clean these glasses!)_


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 7, 2006)

It's as close to an angel as I'm going to get in this world. Can you imagine being married to someone who refers to herself as Princess?



He's really a prince of a guy, don't let him fool you!


----------



## mjohn (Mar 8, 2006)

Here are a pics of the Peach wine in the carboy and the rumpot. 














Now I'm out of carboys



, but it's ok I going wine tasting this weekend












and would not have time to do much anyhow. 


Michael


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 8, 2006)

Looking good, Michael!


You've inspired me -- I had to go down and buy a new carboy today. (Sooo...THIS is how it starts!)


----------



## Waldo (Mar 9, 2006)

Your not there yet OilnH20. If you were, your statement would have been to the effect, " I had to go down and buy new CARBOYS' today



Hang in there podner and you will get there


----------



## pkcook (Mar 9, 2006)

Michael,


The peach wine looks great



!


----------



## OldWino1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes I have some dry peach at about 11.5 alc. WOW is it good chilled. Will be making more of it.


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 10, 2006)

Waldo -- NOWWWwww I get it!






I'll have to wait til my wife has to go out of town on business...but will keep you posted!


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 12, 2006)

The peach looks delish! I think the peaches would taste great on top of some ice cream when they're done working in the bucket!


----------



## mjohn (Apr 9, 2006)

*Hello everyone, <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />*


*I'm very sorry it has been so long since I have posted. I have been very busy. Here isan update on what’s going on in my winemaking life.FirstI now have 6 one gallon carboys and one 6 gallon.I have bottled my apple wineand it is great!!!<?amespace prefix = v ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-com:vml" /></vape>**



But I only have five bottles, so am moving up in the world of wine making.My6-gallon carboy is full of one of those kits. This weekendI got all the stufffor a five-gallon batch. Now Iam trying to decide whether or not to makeapple again (becauseIknow it's good) or try somethingelse. If you have any input let me know.*</vmage></vape> 


*Michael*


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 9, 2006)

You should always be game to try something new. Do you still have any apple left? You could do both...


----------



## mjohn (Apr 14, 2006)

I have another problem. I have alot of wine coming and no where to put it. I need to build a wine rack. I'm pretty good with these kind of things, so,I made my own design. I not so sure I should build my design though. So, to make a long story longer, I am looking for some help with this. I need to fill a 8' long and 7 1/2' highwall with the rack. I would like to have 2 1/2' at the bottom for storage, but begers can't be chosers. Thanks for any help tou can offer.


Michael*Edited by: mjohn *


----------



## Curt (Apr 14, 2006)

I would build in ladder style racks below and cap them off with a shelf. Be sure to secure them to the wall somehow and you should be good to go for a whole lot of bottles.


----------



## mjohn (Jan 24, 2007)

*Hello all *


*It's been along time. The reason I have not been around is because my computer crashed, and I could not find the cite. It was in my favorites. Today, I just happen to find it. it's good to be back. I have changed a lot when it comes to wine making. Now I have a whole room just for wine making. Well, wine and beer. I've started to make beer because I couldn't wait long to get in to the wine. So, I make beer all the time and it helps me be patient with the wine. I still have the coffee wine in the carboy. The last time I racked it, it was very bitter. So, I'm going to add some gluten and see what happens. I have made four or five wine kits and 10 or beers. I have learned allot. I'm looking for something to read that is not at the beginner level, but is also not at the pro level. So I can learn even more. Have any suggestions?**Michael *



*Edited by: mjohn *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 24, 2007)

Michael, welcome home...good to be here isn't it.

What kind of books are you looking to read?????....Like books on Winemaking???I love WINEMAKING by Anderson & Anderson.....VINES TO WINES by Jeff Cox....THE JOY OF HOME WINEMAKING by Terry Garey...and many more on making wine....I'm sure other people here have favorite books to add.


----------



## rshosted (Jan 24, 2007)

MJ, before you add any sweetening.... Just a thought. What if you left it how it is. Then got a set up similar to how one would serve the 'green fairy'. A sugar cube, pour the wine over it into a glass. That could be an interesting story&gt; You could ask people you serve if they would like 'one lump or two'. 

OK, for those of you asking, "the green fairy?" I mean *
Absinthe




*</font></font>Notice the green 

one way of serving it is to put a sugar cube in a spoon type strainer that will sit above a glass. Then one pours the drink over the sugar until the sugar disolves (there are many ways to serve)...

And no, I have never tried absinthe.


----------



## Harry (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome back 


Just go to Jack kellers web site and you have plenty of reading from start to finish Wine making


Harry


----------



## mjohn (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, I thought you all might like to see the new kids on the block and some kids. 






On the left you see a Raspberry Ale that is headed to the bottle today. On the right you see this years cider witch is getting a racking. The bottles in the picture are to show you the labels (they didn't come out) of some of my beers. After posting this I plan to start the label for the Raspberry Ale. I will post itwhen it is done.


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 26, 2007)

Um... did someone say Absinthe??












a friend in Europe sent me three bottles. I have a Sapin and a Blanc left. We drank the one that does the cool green cloud.


----------



## mjohn (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm having trouble coming up with a theme for my Raspberry Ale label.I found this label in the computer, and though you might want to see it .


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 26, 2007)

I've got a picture of that squirrel on one of my guitars.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 26, 2007)

WOW!!!



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Jan 26, 2007)

That's gotta be the oldest squirrel around. I saw that picture the first time in 1998. He must have a full time job gathering "nuts"


----------

